# Hello! new chicka from West Palm Beach, FL



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi dendroboard! I am new and have been reading like a crazy woman!

I have been a lurker on this forum for a few years lol I ended up getting into salt water nano reefs first and then ended up getting some fire bellied toads to ease my amphibian needs a few years back...my toads are happy as can be and bark all the time.

I started the build on my 20H with the kitty litter clay wall 2 days ago...I really liked GRIMM's tutorial and his technique. I will post some pix up soon.

I would love any advice. ]

I am but a young grass hoppa...be knid 

~Maria


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

WELCOME! This is the most addictive hobby I have ever been in. One piece of advice is, don't start buying frog after frog after frog. You will get burnt out that way before you know it you wont have any room in your house for anything else!

You said you have been lurking around on here so you have probably read alot of threads. Here's one of my favorites.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40314-one-important-husbandry-tool.html


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

alex111683 said:


> You said you have been lurking around on here so you have probably read alot of threads. Here's one of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40314-one-important-husbandry-tool.html


Aw Shucks


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard...biggest tip I can give you is use the search function on here before you start asking questions...more than likly you will find it there and save your head from being cut off....lol


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard... another tip... If you think you've read and researched enough... do some more.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

feels like nano-reef doesnt it.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Got2! Glad to see some more AC faces around here. Guess that goes for you too, EOS!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

inka4040 said:


> Hi Got2! Glad to see some more AC faces around here. Guess that goes for you too, EOS!


I didn't think anyone would notice since I have a different user name there


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

alex111683 said:


> WELCOME! This is the most addictive hobby I have ever been in. One piece of advice is, don't start buying frog after frog after frog. You will get burnt out that way before you know it you wont have any room in your house for anything else!
> 
> You said you have been lurking around on here so you have probably read alot of threads.
> [/url]


yes I started lurking in 2007 lol
I have read many threads! that is a really good thread link thanks!
I know about addiction...I have set up over 10 reefs in the last 4 years and I have 3 as of now a 20H a 40g and a 125g



rcteem said:


> Welcome aboard...biggest tip I can give you is use the search function on here before you start asking questions...more than likly you will find it there and save your head from being cut off....lol


I agree! I am a search pro...I def do not ask a question without searching first... this is my first thread haha



eos said:


> Welcome aboard... another tip... If you think you've read and researched enough... do some more.


Thanks!!
still researching 3 years later 



dtfleming said:


> feels like nano-reef doesnt it.


I know!...I'm a nooblet
glad to see a NR pal over here 
how's your build coming along?



inka4040 said:


> Hi Got2! Glad to see some more AC faces around here. Guess that goes for you too, EOS!


Hi! I haven't been active on AC in a while...too many forums to keep up with haha

Here is my 20H nano reef...it just won January tank of the month on reef central



































































































FTS's some better than others lol















































forgot to mention.... I am a pix freak.


Thanks everyone!!

M


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Está usted un Tica?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

got2envy said:


> yes I started lurking in 2007 lol
> I have read many threads! that is a really good thread link thanks!
> I know about addiction...I have set up over 10 reefs in the last 4 years and I have 3 as of now a 20H a 40g and a 125g
> 
> ...


I sthat an emperor shrimp?!?!?!?!? Where did you get it. Ill have to post my pics of my reefs, well not mine but some i have set up for businesses...my biggest one I maintain is 10,000 gallons


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Philsuma said:


> Está usted un Tica?


Mi papa es Tico 
I have a lots of family in Costa Rica and visit often.

Pura Vida 




rcteem said:


> I sthat an emperor shrimp?!?!?!?!? Where did you get it. Ill have to post my pics of my reefs, well not mine but some i have set up for businesses...my biggest one I maintain is 10,000 gallons


That is a sexy shrimp, I have 4 in the tank.
10,000g is a monster!!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice tank! That's a hobby that I refuse to get into. It's gonna kill my pockets... not to mention I have a very addictive personality when it comes to stuff like that. But I do however enjoy seeinf everyone else's masterpieces!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, I sweat your paly and ric collection. Those purple deaths sure have come down in price since I left the dark side, lol. Gorgeous tank, Envy!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

eos said:


> Nice tank! That's a hobby that I refuse to get into. It's gonna kill my pockets... not to mention I have a very addictive personality when it comes to stuff like that. But I do however enjoy seeinf everyone else's masterpieces!


Like any hobby ...it is expensive as you want it to be lol
I am sure I can spend just as much on dart frogs haha
Just like raising tadpoles and selling them, you can do the same by selling coral frags 



inka4040 said:


> Man, I sweat your paly and ric collection. Those purple deaths sure have come down in price since I left the dark side, lol. Gorgeous tank, Envy!


Thanks! they def have come down a lot...it is funny how the coral fads come and go...i am sure it is the same in most hobbies.

M


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Wait? Nano-reef got2envy? Cool! I was like I know that name! Welcome aboard and grats on TOTM

I go by the same screen name over at NR.
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=227096


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep! dats me 

Thanks Paul! those mini nems are awesome!

I guess a lot of reefing peeps make their way here eventually or vice-versa haha


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah started with reefs about 15 yrs ago. moved to DFs then back to reefs and now I'll be keeping both once I get some darts again in the next month.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a beautiful Tank!! I love the floating sections at the top...very original!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Another girl, a pic freak, a reef junky, does her research, and a forum veteran...Can't ask for much more in a new member  Welcome! (Nice reefs/pics btw!)


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Kaity said:


> That's a beautiful Tank!! I love the floating sections at the top...very original!


Thanks! they are held on by magnets on the back...great for space saving in a smaller tank.



Dendro Dave said:


> Another girl, a pic freak, a reef junky, does her research, and a forum veteran...Can't ask for much more in a new member  Welcome! (Nice reefs/pics btw!)


Weeeee! 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

got2envy said:


> Hi dendroboard! I am new and have been reading like a crazy woman!
> 
> I have been a lurker on this forum for a few years lol I ended up getting into salt water nano reefs first and then ended up getting some fire bellied toads to ease my amphibian needs a few years back...my toads are happy as can be and bark all the time.
> 
> ...





got2envy said:


> Thanks! they are held on by magnets on the back...great for space saving in a smaller tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Dave flirting with the new girl already! Cant you tell by the bolded text she already has a crush on me? Hahaha

Joking aside, welcome, and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey alls fair in love and war...and the frog hobby tends to have quite a bit of both


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like you've had a warm welcome! Glad to see it, and glad to hear that you've started a build! It's a bit faster than setting up a reef, but just like a reef it's fun to watch the tank mature over time  well, I'm only assuming, seeing how my reef tank is only a couple of weeks old lol. Not much to look at in there just yet! Anyway, welcome aboard!


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

WoW!! 19+ post in about 24hrs, lol............. most noobs get 5 or 6 tops he he 
BTW Welcome to the hobby


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are my kinda crazy 

Hey Grimm! I love your tanks, they really are an inspiration for me.

Kevin...there is always sumtin' to see in a reef...even tho you may think there is nothing there, take a look after lights out with a flash light  that's when the alienz come out.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! This is a really great forum and I hope that some day I can contribute and pass on the luv <3

M


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Bienvenida al foro de las ranas  , a de ser un orgullo ver tanta gente tener una pasion por estas creaturas de su tierra. Long story short, Welcome.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Gracias por la bienvenida, A quién no le encantan ranitas tan lindas 
Costa Rica es un lugar que no se puede explicar, muy lindo el país de mi papa.
Pura Vida esta en mi corazón. <3

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

yo tenia tres ranas de su tierra, eran verde y negra y me gustaban muchos,
pero los cambier por una pareja de Brazilian Cabeza amarillo lol

the spelling might be a little rough. lol 
just practicing my espanol


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nano-Reef is still around? Jeez, I remember when that first started up. Of course, I also remember when everyone in that hobby was convinced it was impossible to keep a 10 gal reef tank. Anything less than 50 gal in volume was considered suicidal.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Lot of Babelfish users I see


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey welcome to DB. Nice reef! I wish mine was that nice... it would be great if I could get any sps corals to grow  But I do have a green ric just like one in your pictures that is doing well!
Oh and if you can keep a reef that nice, you should have no problem keeping a great viv with frogs.
Bryan


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Hey welcome to DB. Nice reef! I wish mine was that nice... it would be great if I could get any sps corals to grow  But I do have a green ric just like one in your pictures that is doing well!
> Oh and if you can keep a reef that nice, you should have no problem keeping a great viv with frogs.
> Bryan


2-part and good clean water will grow SPS


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> Nano-Reef is still around? Jeez, I remember when that first started up. Of course, I also remember when everyone in that hobby was convinced it was impossible to keep a 10 gal reef tank. Anything less than 50 gal in volume was considered suicidal.


Yep it is still around! nano-reef def has really grown into the best forum for nano's IMO 
I know it is crazy to even think that people keep 1g pico reefs now 



Philsuma said:


> Lot of Babelfish users I see






Baltimore Bryan said:


> Hey welcome to DB. Nice reef! I wish mine was that nice... it would be great if I could get any sps corals to grow  But I do have a green ric just like one in your pictures that is doing well!
> Oh and if you can keep a reef that nice, you should have no problem keeping a great viv with frogs.
> Bryan


Thanks! I keep some SPS but mine grows kinda slow too, just cause I don't dose 2 part, I only do my 2g water changes every 2 weeks.

I love ricordias! I have had my little collection for a couple of years now. 



dtfleming said:


> 2-part and good clean water will grow SPS


Troof


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

When I first got started, this was the single best (only?) nano reef resource on the web: Nano Reef Information Center I spent HOURS rereading it. Still remember the day I bought a Skilter...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I miss my 28gal nano cube hqi....I do not miss my 75 gal, water changes, cleaning the glass, growing rotifers, growing phytoplankton, breeding mandarins ect.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes I here Ya ...I love my nano's but my 125g is pretty established and is pretty much fish only at the moment with a few softies. I have a guy that comes and does my water changes (60g's every 2 months)...he has a big truck with a container, he siphons the water out of the Jupiter Beach inlet, he is good and only brings the water if it is in good condition. I then fill up my 5x 5g jugs for my water changes on my 2 nano's.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

welcome to the site. you are right a lot of reefers move to PDF's, myself included. i recently converted my 180 RR to a terribilis viv. i learned my reefing from a local guy who used to keep two percs and a bubble tip anemone in a two gallon fishbowl on a windowsill with nothing but a small bubbler. he did a small water change every other day! never had the nerve to try that but did keep a 7 gallon bowfront nano for a while. sure don't miss those days of massive waterchanges and dosing. not to mention when the power would go out

good luck with your frogging.

AG

also i love the nuclear green zoas!!


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Im glad to be down to only one reef tank now. I was planning on doing an in wall 120RR in my basement, but that area is now becoming a frog room


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> Nano-Reef is still around? Jeez, I remember when that first started up. Of course, I also remember when everyone in that hobby was convinced it was impossible to keep a 10 gal reef tank. Anything less than 50 gal in volume was considered suicidal.



Thats funny because I was also told I couldnt keep mandarins alive in a nano let alone breed them 

sure was alot of work though.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow! and people are always saying how bubble tips need really high light lol my RBTA is the size of a dinner plate hahaha



















I am def cutting back at least one more reef tank....I need the room for a rack lol


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

got2envy said:


> I am def cutting back at least one more reef tank....I need the room for a rack lol


Ha, she's hooked...there is no escape!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ha, she's hooked...there is no escape!


Haha... yeah... I was like... "She built the first viv, and now she wants a rack?" Welcome to the DART SIDE!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so easily hooked...it's terrible. It is a lot cheaper than reefing tho  so that is a good thing, the hubby should be happy haha

let's break it down

Reefing -

*Tank*- $30 to $100's depending on size, if it's reef ready, build your own stand or buy one, all in one tank, starphire glass....I could go on and on
*filters* - Hang on back filter- $20-40
*pumps/protein skimmers* -$ 60-350 depending on pump/skimmer size...my 125g has a Mag 12
(1200gph)
*powerheads* -$15- 400...can be Koralia, maxi jets, Vortechs...the more flow the better
*sand *- $30 per 20lb bag live sand need 20lbs per 10g or go bare bottom.
*live rock* - $2 per pound from local reefer or $6-8 from vendors..a reef should have 2lbs per gallon supposedly 
*corals *- $5 - $1000's depending on coral and the trend of the week lol
*fish/Invertabrates* - $6 - $1000's depending on how rare the fish/invert is
*clean up crew* -$20- $200 depending on size of tank hermits, snails, starfish etc.
*lights* -$ 50 - $1000's depending what type...LED's are pricey atm
*bulbs* -$20-$100 Pc's run about $22 each, T5's run between $20-30, MH run $50-90...need to be replaced at least every year or hair algae will take over, corals will not be happy.
*ro/di water for top offs* - if u make your own water...filter media, ro/di unit, buy distilled from the grocery store..appox. $100 -$300 a year depending on tank size, lighting...tank covered or open top
*salt mix *-$30-60 5g bucket depening on type of salt
*dosing stuff*- $5-100 yearly - 2part calcium/alk, vitamins, live phyto etc.
*Fish/coral food *-$20-200 yearly..I feed a variety of stuff
*electricity to run tanks* -OMG I don't even want to know hahahahaha

I am sure I am missing something...

see what I mean...it is an on going money pit and I have 3 reefs going atm


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah I know. What kills me with the reefing is that it is a huge initial investment with all of the very expensive equipment, and then there is the ongoing expenses which aren't cheap either like electricity, food, dosing, new bulbs, water changes, etc. You barely need any equipment for frogs- just a tank and fluorescent strip light- and the plants are way, way cheaper than the corals, and don't need dosing. You could set up an awesome rack of vivs for the price of one medium sized reef, and the frogs are so much easier to care for than a reef. I think reef tanks look really cool, but there is no way I could keep more than one.
Bryan


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard Maria!

You have some VERY nice looking reefs. I love the pair of Picasso clowns! Yes, in my experience the bubble anemones need a LOT of light or they will expand too much. I have a green one who would get HUGE in my 30 gallon nano under 150watts of halide. I moved him to his own tank with his clownfish and he dominates the entire upper half of the tank. Pretty much just shrooms and a few zoos growing at the base of the rockwork beneath his shadow and out of the reach of his sting.

This hobby will be easy for you. If you can keep SPS alive in a nano then you can keep frogs going no problem.

We are excited to see your first build thread.....obviously you have an eye for landscaping and rockwork!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! yes reefing is great except for the $$$ lol

I am excited to get my first frogs! I can't wait


----------

